# houcks upholstery in ohio



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

do you do fiberglass.....?


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 91cappy_@Dec 3 2008, 05:09 PM~12325760
> *do you do fiberglass.....?
> *


no never did any work with fiberglass but can do anything else~


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

$1,200 COMPLETE interior with materials


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## CRUZ ED61 (Aug 18, 2008)

wat part of ohio you from


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

x2 and any other work pix besides oldskool crushed velvet pics...


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

im one hour south of columbus which in the middle of ohio,im sorry i dont have more pics but alot of stuff i did was at diff shops i worked at and was doing interiors one after another and never took pics ,but have dont most all types of interior with tweed leather all of the diff animal embossed leathers like alligator snake and such so i can do basically whatever you want or if you have a picture of somthing you want done in your car can also do that, i also do furniture marine work and motorcycle seats


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

if you want some show type shit i can do it but will just take alittle bit of time since its just me working on it thanks~


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## 1lowregal (Sep 13, 2003)

Looking to get pillow tops done just front and back seat. How much with materials?


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

200 labour on them ill have to figure materials


----------



## sleonard13 (Jan 18, 2009)

lookin to get a complete interior done on a 91 chevy c/k pick-up.....Would that be 12oo also..


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

yes would be that price depending on rather you wanted exotic material which would be a little more depending on what type style material you would like


----------



## brickcity83 (Aug 24, 2008)

i need the seats done in my regal from maroon to black let me know a price and where your located :biggrin:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brickcity83_@Feb 12 2009, 09:24 PM~12987355
> *i need the seats done in my regal from maroon to black let me know a price and where your located :biggrin:
> *


I am 30 mintes south of columbus ,Do you need front and rear seats? post a pic if you can thanks,Also what material are you wanting?<


----------



## brickcity98 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## brickcity83 (Aug 24, 2008)

im just looking for them to be black cloth like the stock maroon thats on them now nothing amazing just a nice clean stock look is all im going for i would post pics but everything on the outside of the car is now on the inside :biggrin:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

$200.00 labour plus materials for front and back seats


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## brickcity83 (Aug 24, 2008)

do you happen to do full rag tops to if so let me know


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes can do that to whatever you want for what car do you need done?


----------



## brickcity83 (Aug 24, 2008)

its on my 83 regal also it has the stock quarter or half top on it now and i want a full rag top so let me now a price


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

where in ohio are u?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Feb 13 2009, 03:51 PM~12994793
> *$200.00 labour plus materials for front and back seats
> *



So, I've got leather already (6 full hides). You're saying I bring you the seats and the leather, you'll stitch it up for $200? How long will it take? Back seat + Front buckets


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 10 2009, 08:33 AM~13234165
> *So, I've got leather already (6 full hides).  You're saying I bring you the seats and the leather, you'll stitch it up for $200?  How long will it take?  Back seat + Front buckets
> *


what are the seats out of?? thanks


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Mar 19 2009, 05:02 PM~13328201
> *what are the seats out of?? thanks
> *


It's been 9 days man, I went with someone else


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Dec 2 2008, 11:09 PM~12318714
> *Anybody wanting upholstery or auto custom interiors hit me up , I will do whatever you want for $1,000.00 labor plus the cost of your materials~Have somthing you like in a mag let me duplicate the style you want~labour price includes seats door panels aditinal panels dash headliner and flooring~
> *


why is your myspace prife set to private? seems like you would want anyone on their if you want to get some type of xtra bizznizz


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 19 2009, 06:41 PM~13329348
> *It's been 9 days man, I went with someone else
> *


sorry to have been so long i have not been on here for abit


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

Since things are so slow here is a car i painted


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## juicd83buick (Dec 30, 2009)

83 buick regal seats need the pillow tops redone how much with materails????? front and rear maroon just like the stock ones and maybe door panals also


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juicd83buick_@Feb 23 2010, 11:11 PM~16706185
> *83 buick regal seats need the pillow tops redone how much with materails????? front and rear maroon just like the stock ones and maybe door panals also
> *


$100 labour each seat + materials


----------



## lowrrico (Jan 26, 2010)

Damn


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 79MONTECARLOILL (Dec 20, 2008)

wut town u located? how much for a full interior for a 79 montecarlo


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79MONTECARLOILL_@May 3 2010, 09:54 PM~17379872
> *wut town u located? how much for a full interior for a 79 montecarlo
> *


Am near circleville ohio 20 minutes east,I am tired of leather interiors if you wanted a tuck and roll with tuffting and wrinkles 700 labour plus materials,Labour includes floor headliner doorpanels dash seats and an other panels all piped out and custom sewn with velvet or type material


----------



## 79MONTECARLOILL (Dec 20, 2008)

i was thinkin of gator skin and vinyl four bucket seats wit a console from the dash to the rear deck


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

Need to make the buttons


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------

